# Apple Allergy?



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

So, recently I have been having these weird feelings in my cheeks when I eat apples. My mom said that it may be an allergic reaction to the apple. This comes to a shock to me, because I love apples soo much, that I eat it all, even the core and the seeds.

Some of you are probably going to tell me that this is because of the so called _poison_ in the seeds of the apples. But this is not true because I have built up an immunity to the so called _poison_. I only get this strange feeling when eating the flesh of the apple, not the core. Is this a symptom of an apple allergy? Should I stop eating apples?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

I say if it doesn't kill you, go for it!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Um, but what if it takes a while to kill me and I don't realize it?


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

If you have built up an immunity to this "poison", then I going to say it probably wont kill you. Just make sure to wash it!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Um, but what if it takes a while to kill me?



Then enjoy your life while you can.

Perhaps you should tell your doctor at your next appointment?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Um, but what if it takes a while to kill me?
> ...



That is a good idea, I think I'll do that, thanks.



mark3 said:


> If you have built up an immunity to this "poison", then I going to say it probably wont kill you. Just make sure to wash it!



The weird feeling in my cheeks has nothing to do with the _poison_ in the seeds.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



The point was if you have eaten that many apples, it's probably not going to kill you.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2009)

A friend of mine actually has an apple allergy (he's also allergic to several other fruits). He likes and eats apples anyway, because the allergic reaction is only a mild annoyance to him, and it hasn't killed him yet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

So, I shoud ask my doctor, but untill then, just disregard it?


----------



## biohead (Aug 13, 2009)

Im allergic to apples myself and my throat swells up an itches like hell...
It wont really kill you or anything but you should watch out for other kinds of food. Like Pears, Strawberries or Cherries... 
If it is food allergy you should also be allergic to Grass, Oak and.... cant remember the last thing....

Oh...Good luck... it sucks :/


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2009)

The "poison" in the seeds is practically non existent. I don't recall the exact number, but I recall someone once mentioning that the average person would have to eat 10,000 apple seeds to risk death.

Be careful with any type of allergy, they can build up over time. It is possible that your allergy may continue to get worse.

I would try experimenting with eating different parts of the apple. First try the "meat" of the apple... if no symptoms arise, then try just the skin. Try apple sauce and apple juice as well.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 13, 2009)

Carson said:


> The "poison" in the seeds is practically non existent. I don't recall the exact number, but I recall someone once mentioning that the average person would have to eat 10,000 apple seeds to risk death.
> 
> Be careful with any type of allergy, they can build up over time. It is possible that your allergy may continue to get worse.
> 
> I would try experimenting with eating different parts of the apple. First try the "meat" of the apple... if no symptoms arise, then try just the skin. Try apple sauce and apple juice as well.



Indeed the cyanide in the seeds is minute, but the seeds themselves are meant to be undigestable. You would have to chew or smash the seeds to obtain the cyanide, only then would you be in any real danger


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

well, there is no hard in asking your doctor. i would suggest that...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

biohead said:


> Im allergic to apples myself and my throat swells up an itches like hell...
> It wont really kill you or anything but you should *watch out for other kinds of foot*. Like Pears, Strawberries or Cherries...
> If it is food allergy you should also be allergic to Grass, Oak and.... cant remember the last thing....
> 
> Oh...Good luck... it sucks :/



Just had to point it out...


----------



## biohead (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> biohead said:
> 
> 
> > Im allergic to apples myself and my throat swells up an itches like hell...
> ...



Hey, a Foot can be really dangerous ... even more if you swallow it (yeah yeah... sitting in a dark room  )


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 13, 2009)

I also have an allergy to apples my lips get all puffy and my throat itches like crazy. As Carson has said try apple cider and apple sauce for some reason I can still have those.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

biohead said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > biohead said:
> ...



particularly size 12 and above, they tend to be the most toxic.


----------



## biohead (Aug 13, 2009)

Pancake's girl said:


> I also have an allergy to apples my lips get all puffy and my throat itches like crazy. As Carson has said try apple cider and apple sauce for some reason I can still have those.



I can answer that. It has something to do with the allergen in the apple getting broken down when heated. Try and cook an apple in a microwave oven and see if you can eat it... it normally works (does for me)


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

biohead said:


> Pancake's girl said:
> 
> 
> > I also have an allergy to apples my lips get all puffy and my throat itches like crazy. As Carson has said try apple cider and apple sauce for some reason I can still have those.
> ...



That sounds kinda gross.


----------



## biohead (Aug 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> biohead said:
> 
> 
> > Pancake's girl said:
> ...



No more strange then cooking apples over a campfire... This is just the way an urban boy scout does it...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

biohead said:


> Im allergic to apples myself and my throat swells up an itches like hell...
> It wont really kill you or anything but you should watch out for other kinds of food. Like Pears, Strawberries or Cherries...
> If it is food allergy you should also be allergic to Grass, Oak and.... cant remember the last thing....
> 
> Oh...Good luck... it sucks :/



Well, my throat doesn't swell up, and I'm *not* allergic to pears, strawberries, or cherries (I love them all!!). And I'm *not* allergic to oak or grass either, so I should be fine then.



CharlieCooper said:


> biohead said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



...I'm size 13...



Pancake's girl said:


> I also have an allergy to apples my lips get all puffy and my throat itches like crazy. As Carson has said try apple cider and apple sauce for some reason I can still have those.



I don't get the symptoms from apple sauce _or_ apple cider, so it must be from the skin.



Carson said:


> The "poison" in the seeds is practically non existent. I don't recall the exact number, but I recall someone once mentioning that the average person would have to eat 10,000 apple seeds to risk death.



Actually, I calculated it as 52-54 seeds in one hour, for a 120-280 pound person.

Wow, that was long.


----------

